# Blackwater 9-17-14



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

After not getting to go yesterday because of my anniversary, I got up at daylight to attempt a replay of the last few days. Same song and dance except no specks, did end up with a 21". Lost several fish due to not checking my tipper after catching lady fish, live and learn. Another beautiful morning on the water.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

*Red*

Pretty Red. Nice spot. What fly did you get him on. Sight fishing or blind casting?


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks, I was blind casting a gurgler.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

*Red*



azevedo16 said:


> Thanks, I was blind casting a gurgler.


Kool, thanks for the info.


----------

